# R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco???



## VUUR32 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm hopin this is not a re-post...
http://www.motorauthority.com/....html

http://www.4wheelsnews.com/vw-...o-r32/


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (VUUR32)*

AWD?







GTI-R?










_Modified by cheeebs at 12:39 PM 11-28-2008_


----------



## wndrshwzn (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (VUUR32)*

FWD and 200hp...high performance? lol
i'll keep my .:R


----------



## VDUBGLI05 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (wndrshwzn)*

If this is the car to replace the R I'm sure VW knows that it has to have AWD. Reason being the class it competes in (Evo, STi) have AWD I dont think VW would put this car in that class without giving it an equal chance. If so the project manager should be fired.


----------



## manfredsR (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (VDUBGLI05)*


----------



## wwan (Feb 14, 2008)

Volkswagen will never replace a Golf with a Scirocco. They can have the exact same HP but they will never label a Scirocco as R32. I am sure they will come out with a 250hp+ Scirocco. To me, 250hp NA will always be better than 250hp FI.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (VUUR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VUUR32* »_I'm hopin this is not a re-post...
http://www.motorauthority.com/....html

http://www.4wheelsnews.com/vw-...o-r32/



It is, but whatever. 
I can't wait. 265hp, 4motion, MT for those who want it, much hotter looking car, better suspension, better mpg. sign me up. wait, i already asked my salesman to







.


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (VUUR32)*

The factory currently producing all the Sciroccos in Portugal is not outfitted to produce any AWD vehicles. So this is all pure speculation.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (WakeHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WakeHead* »_The factory currently producing all the Sciroccos in Portugal is not outfitted to produce any AWD vehicles. So this is all pure speculation.

Boo.


----------



## StoicDude (Apr 17, 2002)

VWOA has repeatedly said that they won't be bringing over the Scirocco because it would "cannibalize" the GTI sales. 
They also said that it was not a smart financial decision.
All of a sudden they would bring a niche vehicle to the states in limited quantities. Ahhhhh, highly doubtful. 
In Europe they might replace the R with the Scirocco R20T, but in the US it will be a different story.


----------



## DarkNeo (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (StoicDude)*

6MT??? dream on!! DSG FTW!!!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (StoicDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StoicDude* »_VWOA has repeatedly said that they won't be bringing over the Scirocco because it would "cannibalize" the GTI sales. 
They also said that it was not a smart financial decision.
All of a sudden they would bring a niche vehicle to the states in limited quantities. Ahhhhh, highly doubtful. 


Here's a fun experiment, it'll be fun, trust me. Go into your closest dealership, ask for the GM. Ask if he went to the dealer meeting in Vegas (judging by your home location the answer should be an emphatic yes). Ask if anything was mentioned regarding the Scirocco.
Then come back here and reiterate that VWoA in the past repeatedly said it wouldn't come over, except be a little more clear - months before said meeting and their decision to sell it here.
The Scirocco is coming to North America.


----------



## SickBG (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (VUUR32)*

FWD...no fun! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## andres16V (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (VDUBGLI05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBGLI05* »_If this is the car to replace the R I'm sure VW knows that it has to have AWD. Reason being the class it competes in (Evo, STi) have AWD I dont think VW would put this car in that class without giving it an equal chance. If so the project manager should be fired.

What if, like it was mentioned, the portugal plant does not produce AWD cars and the Scirocco could not be AWD. Should he still be fired if the car comes?


----------



## nicomunky (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (andres16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andres16V* »_
What if, like it was mentioned, the portugal plant does not produce AWD cars and the Scirocco could not be AWD. Should he still be fired if the car comes?

Do you know something?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (nicomunky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicomunky* »_
Do you know something?









Of course he does, and damnit :/. I guess beggars can't be choosers, many of us have been clamoring for this car and we should just be happy it's coming over.
Worst case: Just the 2.0T FWD, which is better than nothing, esp as it's faster than the GTI and almost as quick as the R around a track (MkV, it's already quicker than the MkIV).


_Modified by VWNDAHS at 1:59 AM 11-29-2008_


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (VWNDAHS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWNDAHS* »_Worst case: Just the 2.0T FWD, which is better than nothing, esp as it's faster than the GTI and almost as quick as the R around a track (MkV, it's already quicker than the MkIV).

I'm pretty sure this is what is coming if anything. This would just be the top of the line Scirocco that is being sold in Europe with just enough changes to be US legal. 
There is no 265hp AWD VW coupe currently being sold in Europe. So there's not one coming to the US anytime soon.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (WakeHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WakeHead* »_
I'm pretty sure this is what is coming if anything. This would just be the top of the line Scirocco that is being sold in Europe with just enough changes to be US legal. 
There is no 265hp AWD VW coupe currently being sold in Europe. So there's not one coming to the US anytime soon.

Very true, that bothered me, should vw announce one though, then US bound could - as always - be in the cards.


----------



## DarkNeo (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (VWNDAHS)*

bah i'll keep my AWD R


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (DarkNeo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkNeo* »_bah i'll keep my AWD R









That's why I bought mine. If you want VAG and AWD, unless you want to move up to an Audi TT, the MKV R32 is as good as its going to get for awhile. I like the TT, its lighter. But no sunroof and another $7-10k. 
I'd be more sure of a 265hp AWD GTI-R showing up in the US, but not for 2-3 years after it debuts in Europe. 2012 would be another 4 year gap between US R spec cars.


----------



## VDUBGLI05 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (WakeHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WakeHead* »_The factory currently producing all the Sciroccos in Portugal is not outfitted to produce any AWD vehicles. So this is all pure speculation.

Just because VW builds the regular Scirocco in Portugal does not mean they will build the performance Scirocco in the same place. If anywhere they would probably build it in Germany if they want the same image the current R32 has.


----------



## VDUBGLI05 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (andres16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andres16V* »_
What if, like it was mentioned, the portugal plant does not produce AWD cars and the Scirocco could not be AWD. Should he still be fired if the car comes?

Like i said above because the standard Scirocco is built there does not mean the performance version will be as well, and I'm VW has thought about AWD for this car already. We wont know till VW releases it and if they release it.


----------



## DarkNeo (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (VDUBGLI05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBGLI05* »_
Just because VW builds the regular Scirocco in Portugal does not mean they will build the performance Scirocco in the same place. If anywhere they would probably build it in Germany if they want the same image the current R32 has.

Well the jetta is built in Puebla...same place as the GLI


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (VUUR32)*

What does this have to do with MKV R's? This is more of a New scirocco/MK6 discussion


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (VUUR32)*

Scirocco _replacing_ the R32 is just a silly juxtaposition. 
- R32 is AWD, Scirocco is not and will not be, at least for the next couple of years, if ever.
- R32 in the US is a limited production model that has basically sold out. It's replacement does not even exist in Europe, yet --- so its replacement in the US is at least a couple of years away, if we even get one before the MkVII.
- given a 2-year+ hiatus, wouldn't it be a great idea if VW mixed things up, a little?
The Scirocco has a modified (wider!) GTI chassis and suspension, lower center of gravity, and an automatic adjustable suspension (DCC/magnetic ride). As such, in all reviews people who have driven it have said it handles a world better and is quite a bit faster than the (MkV) GTI. Thus, even with the 2.0T engine and FWD, it's performance and handling in anything but increment weather is certainly on par (if not better) than that of the R32.
I doubt we will see the S3/TT-S engine, because that is an added expense that is just not necessary for this car, and not all that compatible with FWD. Bump the hp to ~230, give it the XDS LSD, and make DCC standard, and call it a day. None of the ~200lbs weight penalty of Haldex, none of that of the S3 engine, yet no under steer /torque steer to speak of with the LSD. 
If you are fixated on AWD and/or the VR6, this car will not be for you. I am sure VW can live with that.











_Modified by feels_road at 7:19 AM 11-29-2008_


----------



## kirkycake (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (StoicDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StoicDude* »_VWOA has repeatedly said that they won't be bringing over the Scirocco because it would "cannibalize" the GTI sales. 
They also said that it was not a smart financial decision.
All of a sudden they would bring a niche vehicle to the states in limited quantities. Ahhhhh, highly doubtful. 
In Europe they might replace the R with the Scirocco R20T, but in the US it will be a different story.

I think it'll make sense for them to bring a Scirocco R20T AWD to replace the R32 and that's it, not Scirocco with just the regular 2.0T, that way it won't really cannobolize the sales of the current GTIs


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (kirkycake)*

Again, there is no such thing as a Scirocco AWD.
As to "cannibalizing", all VW would need to do is delay the introduction of the 2-door MkVI for a few months with respect to the 4-door, to gauge the market. It's not like they would make _less_ money with the Scirocco: they will make a lot _more_ (higher default trim level, built in Portugal), 
If both sell well, the 2-door GTI will follow swiftly. If not, it will be delayed just a bit longer.








Of course, there is little risk compared to other VW ventures, so they could just offer all of them at once.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

The R version of the Scirocco is supposed to be coming out in europe in January of 09. We will have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## andres16V (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (WakeHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WakeHead* »_
I'm pretty sure this is what is coming if anything. This would just be the top of the line Scirocco that is being sold in Europe with just enough changes to be US legal. 
There is no 265hp AWD VW coupe currently being sold in Europe. So there's not one coming to the US anytime soon.

What is your definition of "soon"?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (andres16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andres16V* »_
What is your definition of "soon"?

Hint 1


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hint 1

That's actually Hint 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (VWNDAHS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWNDAHS* »_
That's actually Hint 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

cliff's notes? haha.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (andres16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
cliff's notes? haha.


_Quote, originally posted by *andres16V* »_
What if, like it was mentioned, the portugal plant does not produce AWD cars and the Scirocco could not be AWD. Should he still be fired if the car comes?

^ There you are







.
Also, 'He' isn't by chance Markus is 'he'?


----------



## andres16V (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (VWNDAHS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWNDAHS* »_
^ There you are







.
Also, 'He' isn't by chance Markus is 'he'?









There would have to be a US product manager if it were to come here.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (andres16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andres16V* »_
There would have to be a US product manager if it were to come here.









You sir, rock. I wonder if he'll spill







. More importantly, that's Hint 3, and it's massive. So i'll be quite it from now on so you can keep your job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


_Modified by VWNDAHS at 6:23 AM 11-30-2008_


----------



## VDUBGLI05 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (DarkNeo)*

The GLI is not limited production so why would they build thousands in a different area? Maybe they will build it in Wolfsburg because how it's the biggest car plant in the world. I just want them to build one and bring it here!


----------



## parklane (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (VUUR32)*

Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't the concept R based on the new Scirocco?


----------



## Tampavw (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (VWNDAHS)*


































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view













_Modified by Tampavw at 5:26 AM 12-1-2008_


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (Tampavw)*

I re-read EVO's PCOTY and am pretty curious now, they loved the scirocco, said it had a driving positing second only to the LP560-4, loved how solid the car was, and how quick, and commented the chassis was so sublime it could easily handle more power. With the 2.0T putting out up to 240hp now in FWD form I can't help but wonder if VW might consider that number for the US bound Scirocco... might be a tempting alternative to the 265hp S3 sourced 2.0T with 4motion...


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (Tampavw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tampavw* »_









what a surprise.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (VWNDAHS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWNDAHS* »_With the 2.0T putting out up to 240hp now in FWD form I can't help but wonder if VW might consider that number for the US bound Scirocco... might be a tempting alternative to the 265hp S3 sourced 2.0T with 4motion...

I agree (as I stated above








). The S3 engine is a bit too expensive, and they may also be afraid what happens to it once people start and try to get even more power out of it. And of course, all that is a bit much for FWD. 230 to 240hp is just right and doesn't cost anything to speak of extra. If they feel like spending a few $100, add a front LSD - that is a very useful addition for the price, at factory. 
And I mean a true 30 to 40hp gain --- the 2.0T already tests to ~200hp _at the wheels._


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (feels_road)*

My money is on HPA creating an AWD Scirocco before VAG does...
6MT as well...


----------



## Scirocco (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (Tampavw)*

UG color would be nice, I want one.

_Quote, originally posted by *Tampavw* »_

























_Modified by Tampavw at 9:29 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## sekel (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (Scirocco)*

that rear looks badass


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (sekel87)*

tell you what... when my R32 is nearing its end i'm now a total convert for AWD. scirocco is awesome, but no FWD for me thanks. GTI-R? we'll see. here's another to think about. japanese-looking version of the scirocco with AWD and mo' HP! love it or hate it, up to you...








2010 subie impreza coupe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AWPower (Apr 27, 2005)

there is no replacement for displacement


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (cheeebs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cheeebs* »_2010 subie impreza coupe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









So it won't be wearing a toyota badge as widely reported by everyone up until now? Will it still share the same bad traits which continue to find the EVO X edging out the STI everywhere (ie EVO's PCOTY) as a superior car? Will it still be slower and duller than the 22B? 


_Modified by VWNDAHS at 6:50 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (VWNDAHS)*

i do think it's gotta step up and prove its worth, the Subie 2010 WRX. it's certainly a different flavor than the VAG/German cars, and i wouldn't say i'm leaning towards Japanese. BUT, it WILL be worth my consideration... performance & price.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## VUUR32 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: (AWPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWPower* »_there is no replacement for displacement 


....Audi R4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by VUUR32 at 1:21 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## 20grit_timber (May 23, 2005)

*Re: (VUUR32)*

A little bug told me, whom just got back from a dealer meeting said that they are planning on bringing the Scirocco here but it will take about three years. He really wants them at his dealership to sell! I'm not holding my breath on any Scirocco release in the U.S. Especially a high performance version...


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (20grit_timber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20grit_timber* »_A little bug told me, whom just got back from a dealer meeting said that they are planning on bringing the Scirocco here but it will take about three years. He really wants them at his dealership to sell! I'm not holding my breath on any Scirocco release in the U.S. Especially a high performance version...









Lol, it's ok, u can be honest, most of us heard from GMs last month anywho, though this is the first i've heard mention of a 3 year time table vs sept.


----------



## 20grit_timber (May 23, 2005)

*Re: (VWNDAHS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWNDAHS* »_
Lol, it's ok, u can be honest, most of us heard from GMs last month anywho, though this is the first i've heard mention of a 3 year time table vs sept.








I am being honest, I don't belive anything until it happens.


----------



## granitestate (Nov 12, 2007)

i can't frunt, if i hear the Rocco is coming to the states officially i'll be trading the .:R in with the quickness. i've always been a fan and the style is crack status.








re-post on this pic but damn i love it.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (granitestate)*

lol, im almost there with you. In stock form it's a bit slower than the R but handles quite a bit better and looks a lot better!


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (parklane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *parklane* »_Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't the concept R based on the new Scirocco?

No...
The Concept R, was supposed to be mid engine RWD.








Unless there is another VW Concept R I am not aware of...


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (gizmopop)*

So the Scirocco is TopGear's Car of the Year...
uh...
We uh...
Still need 4motion and Powaaaaaah...
Yeah...
Car of the Year - Schmar of the Year.
*Disclaimer* Americans ARE reasonable, even a year into the recession, with the market ready to drop below 8,000, and hundreds of thousands of jobs vanishing every quarter, we'd like you, VAG, to give us a Scirocco with 4motion and 265hp... even though it's TopGear's car of the year as is







.
Come to think of it, screw the 4mo and power, bring over the 2.0TDI and 2.0T and call it a day.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (VDUBGLI05)*

270HP
DSG
Even more aggressive suspension
Better four piston brakes
Better exhaust
Even better looking
Hmmm.... 270hp, coupled with EVO and everyone else who's tracked it saying the chassis can handle more than the 200hp it comes with... and a sub 6 second naught to sixty...
Maybe someone will pry 4motion from my hands.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: R32 may be replaced by a new high-performance Scirocco??? (VWNDAHS)*

hell i'd drive that even with the red mirrors and graphics on the side.
if timing would be right, this kind of car would gladly replace my 08 Rabbit when my lease is due in March 2010


----------

